# Monitor disconnects when computer in sleep mode



## keispiegel (Jul 31, 2010)

I recently purchased a set of S232HL Acer 23" monitors. I never had any problems with my previous dual-screen set up, but this one is becoming tricky. 

Windows 7
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
CPU: 4x, 2666 MHz
RAMPAGE II GENE
9GB
Delta PSU 500w
Asus CG5290

This is my rig if it's helpful to you all...

For whatever reason, when my computer goes into sleep mode, I'll be on the other side of the room, and I can hear the "device recognition noise" go off out of no where. I come back to the computer, and all the windows that were on the right monitor (2), have moved over to the left. (1) It's almost like one of them shut off and turned back on, or disconnected/reconnected.

I've made sure the drivers are up to date in device manager, and that the monitors show up properly. (they were generic PNP when I first set them up, they now show the proper model.) And the software for it was also installed as well..

It does give me a choice between VGA,DVI,and HDMI. They are set up with an HDMI running from the monitor, to an HDMI=DVI convertor to the computer, which only has DVI input. Would setting it in device manager to HDMI be incorrect, as that's what I currently have it at.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/bsod-after-getting-new-monitors-623639.html


----------

